# Border Collie, Doberman, Golden



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Im in love with the golden. Great pics!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Great photos I love that Border collie.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww love them ALL. The BC looks so dang happy, I love it. That Golden is just beyond adorable. And the Doberman is gorgeous. They look like they're getting along so well too.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful dogs. Just love the Border Collie though.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

That border collie! Those freckles! <3


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice looking dogs! The Dobie looks like he could be in a dog show; are all them of the same family?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Nice looking dogs! The Dobie looks like he could be in a dog show; are all them of the same family?


The Dobie is actually a girl  but no they are not from the same home


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

They're all gorgeous dogs!! I love the black spots on the BC's face, too cute! And Dobies have always been one of my favorite breeds, I am going to own one someday!


----------

